# Orgasm during intercourse



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

My husband has a gift of making me orgasm 2 sometimes 3 times when he is giving me oral sex. However, I find it much more difficult to achieve orgasm during intercourse. Anyone else experienced this issue? If so, how did you overcome it?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband has a gift of making me orgasm 2 sometimes 3 times when he is giving me oral sex. However, I find it much more difficult to achieve orgasm during intercourse. Anyone else experienced this issue? If so, how did you overcome it?


I don't think this is all too uncommon. I have seen quite a few women comment they have difficulty having O's from PIV


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Very common, 
My wife is exactly the same way. Your husband can change his angle of penetration which will enable his penis to get closer to your launch button.
IMO the best fix for this is for me to use my hand on her button while in PIV. Works most every time, but I have very long arms.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband has a gift of making me orgasm 2 sometimes 3 times when he is giving me oral sex. However, I find it much more difficult to achieve orgasm during intercourse. Anyone else experienced this issue? If so, how did you overcome it?


It's much more common than not. As long as your husband is doing his job and you're getting yours, it's not something you need to "overcome". It's not a defect or a disease, it's just how your body works. 

👉👌
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If you are willing to use a vibrator at the same time, you can probably O during intercourse. Otherwise, as others have said, your experience is pretty common.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, I am this way as well... I only reach O during PIV if there is simultaneous clitoral stimulation. I think it's pretty common. Either I don't have a g-spot, or it's particularly hard to find. Not sure which, but adding the external stimulation does the trick for me.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

You might try the liberator wedge combination pillows to allow for different positions along with support for your body. Doggy on a ramp might provide the stimulation while allowing you to relax and not focus on maintaining a position. I got the recommendation from a women's Christian sex website (?) so I figured it wasn't yet another way to rip off guys wanting more sex. It does allow for new ideas particularly if you're having real life sex as opposed to porn, where they show lots of creative positions with the ability to cut the action, take a smoke break, set up, and start cameras rolling again 

And my W has rarely had an O from PIV so there you go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, very common that women are unable to orgasm from intercourse.

You can try to coital alignment technique. Google the term for more information. The man has to have good staying power and not give in to temptation to switch from slight up and down to in and out.

You can try reverse cow girl in which he bends one leg at the knee, you lean toward and wrap your arms around the knee and grind you clit on the leg while you rock up and down on his penis.

You can try other positions that leave your husband's hands free enough to stimulate your clit, or you can stimulate your own clit during penetration. The doggy position is one of the easiest position in which to stimulate your own clit.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I would say that it is the exception much rather than the rule, that a woman orgasms solely from PIV!

That being said and in total agreement with my other TAM cohorts, if that is indeed your ultimate goal, then simply introduce toys into the main event!

I'm all but sure that your H wouldn't really mind!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Every woman is different...not better or worse or broken...just different.

My wife had her first PIV O about six months after we started dating at the age of 38. She now has them about 95% of the time from missionary, occasionally in doggy, but not able to in cowgirl...so the opposite of how many women are able to.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Have you ever had an orgasm with PIV? If you have, how did it happen? Was there a position or particular move that worked?

My wife will not orgasm from PIV alone but she can have real earth shakers through my oral ministrations. She will often quickly pull me up into her after oral and can have several more orgasms while I thrust into her. Sort of a continuation of her oral orgasms but now during PIV.


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> Yes, I am this way as well... I only reach O during PIV if there is simultaneous clitoral stimulation. I think it's pretty common. Either I don't have a g-spot, or it's particularly hard to find. Not sure which, but adding the external stimulation does the trick for me.


I will have to give that a try. I think also sometimes he goes too deep and it hurts. It doesn't help with the mood. Ha ha

Have you found a particular position to work better for what you described?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I will have to give that a try. I think also sometimes he goes too deep and it hurts. It doesn't help with the mood. Ha ha
> 
> Have you found a particular position to work better for what you described?




Works well with doggy for self stimulation... missionary works too with the benefit that H can stimulate. I find the angle during missionary is better if I have a pillow under my butt so the pelvis tips upward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> Works well with doggy for self stimulation... missionary works too with the benefit that H can stimulate. I find the angle during missionary is better if I have a pillow under my butt so the pelvis tips upward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My husband absolutely loves doggie style, but we don't do it very often because it hurts. We have tried different angles, but I still just do it for him. LOL Have you struggled with this?

I am not a skinny mini, so would have to make it quick in reverse cowgirl. I pref being on the bottom in missionary. 

I will have to use a pillow next time.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It depends on your relative sizes /shapes. 

For my wife, if she lies flat, face down on the bed, and enter from behind (vaginal), it hits her gspot very effectively. Still needs some stimulation in front. If I want an extreme reaction, I'll do that while holding a hitachi against her reaching underneath. Still leaves one hand free for other things.




marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I will have to give that a try. I think also sometimes he goes too deep and it hurts. It doesn't help with the mood. Ha ha
> 
> Have you found a particular position to work better for what you described?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband absolutely loves doggie style, but we don't do it very often because it hurts. We have tried different angles, but I still just do it for him. LOL Have you struggled with this?
> 
> I am not a skinny mini, so would have to make it quick in reverse cowgirl. I pref being on the bottom in missionary.
> 
> I will have to use a pillow next time.



I'm not skinny either! Most of the time I love doggy but it can hurt if he goes too deep and hits the cervix (ouch!)... for me arching my back more and bring my upper body lower and rear-end higher makes an angle for him that works best to avoid that.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

My wife requires a bit of warming up, but once she has had a couple of orgasms from the tub faucet, oral, or manual, she can have several more orgasms from PIV, which is her preferred way to come.

Even without much warming up, she can have PIV orgasms if I penetrate her while she uses a vibrator (Hitachi Magic Wand is the favored vibe) in either missionary or doggy. She usually holds and controls the vibe during PIV. If we use a vibe along with PIV, her orgasm success rate is about 90%.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband has a gift of making me orgasm 2 sometimes 3 times when he is giving me oral sex. However, I find it much more difficult to achieve orgasm during intercourse. Anyone else experienced this issue? If so, how did you overcome it?


From what I have read, only about half of women can orgasm from PIV sex with any regularity. Many women such as yourself have to have alternate stimuli to orgasm (oral or digital). Nothing at all wrong with that, especially if your man likes going down on you. I love giving a woman oral. Getting her to cum is like...well... I feel like I really accomplished something. Any guy with a penis can fvck a woman, but getting a woman off orally requires a bit of finesse.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

heartbroken50 said:


> Yes, I am this way as well... I only reach O during PIV if there is simultaneous clitoral stimulation. I think it's pretty common. Either I don't have a g-spot, or it's particularly hard to find. Not sure which, but adding the external stimulation does the trick for me.


Your clitoris is just not located in the optimum position for stimulation from PIV. It's just the way you're built. Nothing wrong with that at all. The fun is in the challenge. In fact it's these little inconsistencies that makes it fun for a man to really explore his woman and figure out what gets her off. 

G-spot stimulation is something I never explored too much with my past partners, but I was always interested in doing so.,


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> I'm not skinny either! Most of the time I love doggy but it can hurt if he goes too deep and hits the cervix (ouch!)... for me arching my back more and bring my upper body lower and rear-end higher makes an angle for him that works best to avoid that.


We tried your suggestion last night and it was a lot better. I think it will take some trial and error. I prefer being on the bottom missionary because of the closeness. I feel more like a piece of meat in doggie style, but I do it for him. Perhaps one day it will be my favorite. LOL


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki have fun experimenting. Try a different position each night and see what hits the spot


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

well, have him give you oral sex. then have him switch to something less overtly sexual, like full body massage or nipple play. this gets you ready, and on the edge for a 2nd orgasm, but you are just a little shy of it. THEN have normal PIV sex.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> We tried your suggestion last night and it was a lot better. I think it will take some trial and error. I prefer being on the bottom missionary because of the closeness.* I feel more like a piece of meat in doggie style*, but I do it for him. Perhaps one day it will be my favorite. LOL


It's funny, because to me doggy style is, in a weird way, more intimate. Reason is, it requires more trust between the partners. The woman has to trust her man is not objectifying her and using her and the man feels more obligated to make her feel safe and "not used" when he's doing it. At least that's the way I feel.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think different people are always going to like different positions - both for the physical sensation and for the psychological effect. 

I think various positions do include some level of dominance for one partner or the other - but that can be part of the fun for both.





marriedwifeof4ki said:


> We tried your suggestion last night and it was a lot better. I think it will take some trial and error. I prefer being on the bottom missionary because of the closeness. I feel more like a piece of meat in doggie style, but I do it for him. Perhaps one day it will be my favorite. LOL


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Capricious said:


> marriedwifeof4ki have fun experimenting. Try a different position each night and see what hits the spot


I have 4 kids ages 6 and under, so sex every night isn't going to happen. LOL I am too tired at night.


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I have 4 kids ages 6 and under, so sex every night isn't going to happen. LOL I am too tired at night.


haha we all go through that stage of life.. time is very important.. and taking your time is even more important!! Good luck with your mission to achieve the big "O" >


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

True, but don't let the desire for long wonderful sex sessions get in the way of fun quickies when time is limited. 



GreyEcho said:


> haha we all go through that stage of life.. time is very important.. and taking your time is even more important!! Good luck with your mission to achieve the big "O" >


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I have 4 kids ages 6 and under, so sex every night isn't going to happen. LOL I am too tired at night.


LOL. Every other night?....>


In all seriousness though, just have fun and try different things.


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> It's funny, because to me doggy style is, in a weird way, more intimate. Reason is, it requires more trust between the partners. The woman has to trust her man is not objectifying her and using her and the man feels more obligated to make her feel safe and "not used" when he's doing it. At least that's the way I feel.


This is always a winner around my place :wink2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I have 4 kids ages 6 and under, so sex every night isn't going to happen. LOL I am too tired at night.


Just lay there then. Take a nap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Just lay there then. Take a nap
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Now where is the fun in that?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I have 4 kids ages 6 and under, so sex every night isn't going to happen. LOL I am too tired at night.


That's what mornings are for :wink2:

Seriously... and if your kids are early risers (mine were at that age), set an alarm an hour earlier than they normally wake up.


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Capricious said:


> This is always a winner around my place :wink2:


A winner for him or you? Is that your favorite? LOL


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> That's what mornings are for :wink2:
> 
> Seriously... and if your kids are early risers (mine were at that age), set an alarm an hour earlier than they normally wake up.


I will have to have a 5 hour energy next to the bed. LOL All he would need to wake up happy is some head. Ha ha


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

I think us always using a condom doesn't help matters much. It is just not the same.. lol


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I think us always using a condom doesn't help matters much. It is just not the same.. lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Are you done having kids? Or do you want more? If done, a vasectomy would really be liberating for both of you!


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Abc123wife said:


> Are you done having kids? Or do you want more? If done, a vasectomy would really be liberating for both of you!


He is scheduled for one. Has your hubby had one?


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> He is scheduled for one. Has your hubby had one?


No, my husband never got a vasectomy. Thought about it at one time but never followed up on it and i didn't push it. We have 4 kids, and i was the one to deal with birth control through the years. But not needed now. I have gone through menopause. I have to say not worrying about birth control is so very nice!


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Abc123wife said:


> No, my husband never got a vasectomy. Thought about it at one time but never followed up on it and i didn't push it. We have 4 kids, and i was the one to deal with birth control through the years. But not needed now. I have gone through menopause. I have to say not worrying about birth control is so very nice!


Oh I look forward to the day of no condoms! Too much friction. Did you find your sex life getting better after the change?


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

-


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

-


----------



## Imissmywife (Jan 29, 2016)

I've had this experience with a couple of different women, but I was just getting started back in my youth and never lasted very long. When these girls/women couldn't orgasm PIV, I always made up for it orally. Always.

In my three LTRs the women always had at least one orgasm PIV with no other manual stimulation. My first LTR she was always horny, and had multiple orgasms, in just about any position. My ex wife would normally have one, sometimes two, but had to be missionary. Current wife has at least two, sometimes three with the last being simultaneous. We've been together for 19 years. 😫 and we are now in what I consider a sexless marriage (4 times in the last 3+ years), but even on those occasions she orgasmed at least twice. I'm good at performing oral but I'll get wife on the edge and she'll make me stop. Says she'd rather orgasm PIV. She can even orgasm during anal with no other stimulation.

Oh those were the days. 😪😪😪


----------

